
Don't have many Facebook friends? Blame it on your brain - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/10/dont-have-many-facebook-friends-blame-it-on-your-brain.ars
======
404error
Facebook friends to me look more like badges than friends. (I don't use
Facebook)

They're like Pokemon, gotta catch them all!

You may know a lot of people, but you only have a handful of friends.

(Just my opinion)

